# Newbie here with 2 problems on an 01 Altima



## wymi1 (Feb 4, 2007)

My 01 Altima has 2 problems. The in gear at a stop warmed up idle vibrates the steering wheel and drivers seat pretty hard. I sprayed carb cleaner around all the intake ports and saw no change in the idle. I'm guessing I have a worn motor mount? I turned up the idle to mask the problem and it's a lot better but I still want to fix the problem. Is there any one motor mount known to cause this issue? Second problem and one I've read about here some, is this metallic ringing sound when accelerating from a stop, the ringing isn't there if I just rev the motor in park? I'm guessing maybe idler pulley, but there's 2 idler pulley's one on the top and one on the bottom? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would look at the spark plugs as well as the cap and rotor. Check the spark plugs wires for corrosion at the connections. I also recommend changing the fuel filter and adding a can of BG 44K to a tank of premium fuel to clean the fuel system. Also cleaning the battery terminals and posts. The lower rear engine mount is the usual suspect when checking for bad mounts.

Troy


----------



## wymi1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The spark Plugs are oem replacements 26k miles ago, cap & rotor changed last month. I do need new wires and will replace them with oem's. Fuel filter changed 15k miles ago. Just ran some redline SI-1 fuel cleaner 2 tanks ago, new battery and positive terminal 2 weeks ago. I usually run Shell regular with good results but I will try a tank of Premium on the next fill up. Can u give me the rough procedure to checking & changing the lower rear engine mount? 

Thanks!


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

To check lower motor mount get the car up on ramps so you can get underneath it.
When you locate it use a flashlight to inspect it's condition. You should be able to tell if
the rubber has pulled away from the mount casing or split in two. Another way is to have someone hold the brake and shift from park to reverse and back to park a few times while you look for excessive movement {rocking} of the motor. To change it unbolt the thru bolt {kingpin} pull it out then remove the bolts that secure the mount to frame. You may need
to place a block of wood underneath the center of the oil pan and slightly jack up the 
motor with a floor jack to take the pressure off the kingpin so you can pull it out.
Also check the condition of the top mount located on the passenger side of motor, mine
split apart oddly at 45k miles.


----------

